# Space Shooter



## currios (11. Aug 2007)

Moin,

Was einer wie ich bei einen 2 Space Shooter hingriege das sich das Weltallbewegt das ein Hintergrund ist. So das der Spieler denkt er bewegt sich durch das Weltall also Sterne bewegen sich.

vielen Dank
Frank B.


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2007)

ja


----------



## Guest (11. Aug 2007)

cool dank 

nee ernsthaft kannst du es mir bitte bitte auuch veraten. Danke


----------



## AlArenal (11. Aug 2007)

currios hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was einer wie ich bei einen 2 Space Shooter hingriege das sich das Weltallbewegt das ein Hintergrund ist.



Was für ne Fremdsprache soll das denn sein?


----------



## Jango (11. Aug 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was für ne Fremdsprache soll das denn sein?


Das sind wohl die ersten Gehversuche von ihm hier:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic54081_ich-brauche-eure-hilfe.html


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2007)

Naja großes Image auf position 0, 0 zeichnen. Nen Thread starten, der alle x-Millisekunden das Image um y pixel nach links bewegt. Fertig!


----------



## currios (11. Aug 2007)

danke euch werd ich mal probieren


----------



## currios (11. Aug 2007)

mein deutsch 



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> currios hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (13. Aug 2007)

hab jetzte den Y Wert jeweils 1 erhoeht beim Thread druchlauf. Stoert nur das der rest jetzt weiss bleibt gibt es dafuer auch ein trick?
gruss
   currios


----------



## The_S (14. Aug 2007)

du sollst den y wert ja auch um 1 verringern :roll: . Oder du erhöhst ihn, musst dann aber das Bild mit dem rechten Bildschirmrand beim Start abschließen lassen.


----------



## currios (16. Aug 2007)

vielen Dank hab dazu auch noch eine Gute Seite gefunen javacooperation.gmxhome.de/ScrollingEng.html


----------



## jobu0101 (8. Sep 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sau geil


----------

